# Top Dollar Angus



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new program that differentiates between high end feeder Angus cattle and generic feeder Angus..........this breed promotes like no others.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=71606&paneParentId=70063&pagination_num=1


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Standing order for a million head. He only needs to rake 2 bucks off the top to make him a millionaire on that order. 1 for him and the other his lazy uncle Sam will take.


----------

